# Where did my demsels go?



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

I had just bought 2 small demsels..I got them yesterday..turned off the lights on the aquarium and went to bed last night..woke up this morn and they were both gone!..aside from a little clownfish all I have is a 2 inch fuzzy dwarf lionfish...could the lionfish have eaten them??


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im just getting into salt water fish myself but it sounds like your lion fish are suspect. i think they also get nasty with eachother but i could be wrong about all this as im new myself.


----------

